# Samsung Galaxy Tab Pro 12.2 as CarPC



## Hertzaholic (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm planning on building my first CarPC and would appreciate any help or ideas.

I have tons of space on my dash so I'm going with the Samsung Galaxy Tab Pro 12.2. The size of it is perfect for my install. I want to connect this to my Kenwood Excelon KDC-X693 receiver for volume control and to play CD's (just in case). From there, I have a JBL MS-8 processor which with feed the correct signals to my amps. Does all this seem like a good idea?

Now...I've heard to get the best sound quality, I need to use a USB DAC on the Samsung tablet instead of the 3.5mm audio out. Would it make sense to use a USB DAC from the tablet, connect it to the AUX in on my Kenwood deck, take the front outputs from it to the JBL MS-8?

If this is correct, which USB DAC would you recommend? I also want the tablet to charge through USB and as a bonus, be able to connect an external HD. 

I'm not sure what is or isn't possible when it comes to this so I'm hoping the good fellas here can help. Thanks!


----------



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

Dragonfly dac
Audioquest DragonFly review from the experts at whathifi.com


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

The iFi Nano Dac's get really good reviews.

iFi Audio iDAC & iUSBPower USB D/A processor & outboard power supply | Stereophile.com


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

You must have one heck of a big dash to install that. Looking forward to seeing the build pics.


----------



## Hertzaholic (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendations! 

What's the best way to charge a Galaxy Tab Pro without getting the dreaded whine noise?


----------

